
Google is aware of you making purchases - freediver
https://myaccount.google.com/purchases
======
skilled
Damn, that's a lot of pizza I had in 16/17\. The purchase history seems sparse
though, a lot of missing purchases, even from repeat sites.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I've been migrating my email archive off of Gmail gradually, because Gmail's
proprietary behavior makes doing so programmatically annoyingly unreliable. I
used the Purchases tab to ensure all of my receipts were migrated off/deleted.
After reaching the "no purchases" point, and then returning a few months
later, more purchases had shown up.

It appears that there is some sort of manual template work being done to pick
up details from common order emails. So they've at times added new stores it
can parse the emails from, or more versions of their emails.

And there's funny bugs too, like items where you got a pre-order price
guarantee from Amazon that resulted in a small refund... will lead to the
purchases tab saying the item was returned.

------
yourduskquibble
Is it surprising that data that we provide and passes through Google's
services are being mined?

News at 11.

Many may find this shocking or upsetting however I personally find Google
Timeline[1] creepier than this set of data.

[1][https://www.google.com/maps/timeline](https://www.google.com/maps/timeline)

~~~
ardy42
> News at 11.

It's _film at 11_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_at_11](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_at_11)

------
merricksb
Discussed 3 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18090590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18090590)

